# TNT Avocado Cilantro Lime dressing



## jkath (Jun 17, 2008)

I concocted this yesterday, whilst trying to find the perfect dressing for my taco salad. It was quite tasty & the color was so pretty!  All measurements are approximate, as I wrote it down after I'd finished making it.

* jkath's Avocado Cilantro Dressing*

1 haas avocado, peeled, & in pieces
2 handfuls of fresh cilantro, washed & dried
2 heaping Tbsp mayonnaise (I used canola mayo)
¼ c. fresh lime juice
10 shakes Tapatillo hot sauce
2 Tbsp. macadamia nut oil

Put all into food processor & liquify.
Add more lime juice, if necessary for flavor. (I think I added more)

Then I added some drinking water to thin it down to "pourable" consistency.



**note: I'm going to try this sauce over some grilled chicken tonight. I have a feeling it'll be good!

Seal & refrigerate at least an hour or two before using. Shake before using.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 17, 2008)

Sweet.  That's right up my alley.  No macadamia nut oil on hand though, any substitute?


----------



## elaine l (Jun 17, 2008)

That sounds great.  I have no idea where to find that nut oil.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 17, 2008)

That sounds really good. The nut oil adds flavor, I'm sure, but I bet it would still be quite good with any plain oil. I'm going to try it with canola


----------



## jkath (Jun 17, 2008)

I used the mac nut oil, since it's flavor is barely there. (I didn't want to taste oil, if that makes sense)
Anyway, I have found it generally in Cost Plus World Market, and I think Williams Sonoma carries it.
But, I got lucky and found some at Marshall's(!) with an expiration date for next year. It was only $5, I think.
(and while I'm on the subject, I also found some Orange Olive Oil and Lemon Olive Oil, both with '09 expirations there for about the same price as the mac)


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 2, 2008)

A canola oil or a light olive oil might also work here!  jkath - this sounds devine!!!!!!!


----------



## sattie (Jul 2, 2008)

Ohhh YUM!!!!  That sounds wonderful Jkath!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 2, 2008)

jkath - I do believe you just reinvented Green Goddess dressing  to suit your California ingredients!


----------



## jkath (Jul 2, 2008)

maybe because I am a goddess.....in my own mind.....


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 2, 2008)

This dressing ought to be patented with your name on it.  It is so deliciously jkath!!  We just bought a case of avocado and our cilantro is growing like a rain forest on our balcony, definitely to be tried!


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 2, 2008)

*Looks terrific.  I love lime and cilantro anything so this one is for me.  I will probably substitute the macadamia oil with walnut oil.  Still gives off that nutty flavor and it's easier to find. *


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks, jkath - I will make this for sure.


----------



## jkath (Jul 2, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *Looks terrific.  I love lime and cilantro anything so this one is for me.  I will probably substitute the macadamia oil with walnut oil.  Still gives off that nutty flavor and it's easier to find. *



*excellent* idea!
(PS - found more macadamia oil at Home Goods, as well as Apricot Kernel Oil)

urmaniac, you are TOO kind!!


mexicokaren - hopefully this will be a bit of a trade for your amazing lemon cake!!


----------

